# Failed 3rd clomid even with ovulation



## cheerios

Hi ladies,
I'm so extremely not pregnant. My 3 cycles were clomid were failures although I ovulated all 3 of them. 

Has anybody gotten their BFPs when your clomid dosage was increased? I'm currently on 50mg. 

Am feeling soooo extremely down. Ever think that it won't happen to you? I feel so bad for thinking that but sometimes its like I feel my body just doesn't know how to get pregnant! It does all the right things, ovulate, my tubes are clear and other than PCOS, there's nothing to prevent me from getting PG!

Sorry for my rant.... but I just hate this TTC journey right now. I still don't know how to get out of my useless pregnancy test blood test tomorrow. Does anybody know if its really possible to NOT go for your PG test at your FS if you already know that you're not pregnant?

I find it like a second slap in the face to go for the blood test and be told something you already know. And I've done it the past 2 cycles....


----------



## hopefulchick

So sorry hun. I know how it feels to ovulate on Clomid and not get pg. My dose was raised to 100 mg and still bfn. 

We now know that DH sperm is not all that great so this will be my last dose of Clomid so we can get him figured out.

I have those same sad feelings that it will never happen for us but you just have to keep faith. One way or another, it will happen for us!

Can I ask how you know you are not pg? Did AF get you already? Maybe ring them and let them know if that is the case.

Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## cheerios

Hopefulchick- Thanks babe. Its so nice to have something know how you feel. How many cycles of Clomid 50mg were you on? 

I know I'm not PG because I have been POAS and its always been BFN. And I know my body and just know that I'm not pregnant. I mean, I dunno what its like to "feel pregnant" but I sorta think that if you are pregnant, you will somehow "know" it. 

I wish my AF would come first! But they asked me come in for blood test tomorrow and the last 2 cycles, my AF came one day after I went for my PG test! And that's sooo disturbing. Cos I really hate having to wait for the phone call from the FS, cos even though you know you're not PG, you just hope on to this glimmer of hope when you go for a PG blood test, you know what I mean? And those few hrs of waiting for the phone call is just torture that cumulates to pure sadness when you hear those words.


----------



## hopefulchick

I have been exactly where you are and I totally understand what you mean by getting that dreaded phone call and I have to agree that I would want to get AF instead of that call. 

I remember the first time I got that call. It was clinical and without emotion and the nurse just said:

"Doctor says you are NOT pregnant and to continue with the Clomid. " 

I was devastated and cried for an entire hour. Somehow someone else telling you that it is a bfn stings a bit more than finding out on your own.

I had three cycles at 50 mg. Didn't O on the 3rd, so was upped to 100 mg after that. 

Since we both have no clue what it feels like to be pregnant and AF has not gotten you yet, do you mind if I still hold out a little hope for you this cycle? :flower:


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi there!!

Please dont feel down, i know its sooo hard tho...i too, after my 3rd cycle of clomid (50mg) resulted in a BFN again i really thought i would never fall pregnant. We even started to look into having iui done! I too suffered with polycysts on my ovary and to top it off that was my only ovary as i had my left 1 removed when i was 2 days old!! 

But.................i conceived on my 4th cycle of clomid ( 50mg) ....and now have 5 week old twins... boy & girl!!

Never give up hope xxx


----------



## hopes fading

Hi Cheerios. 

I understand why you feel like you do but having had 2 BFP's (1 mmc and now only 4.5 weeks pregnant...) I know that it can happen when you feel absolutely no different than usual. I am not trying to get your hopes up at all, just think that unless af shows soon you should probably get your blood tested 'just incase'.

I know of a few ladies from B&B who conceived on their 4th & 5th clomid cycles and more. Also, I have a cousin who conceived on her 4th cycle and she has PCOS. 

I hope it happens for you very soon.

Hopes. X


----------



## mamawannabe

Hi Cheerios, I dont know if you remember me - we were very close in cycles on the clomid thread you started. Well I am feeling exactly like you. I know the witch is about to get me as I can feel it and I just feel like I am never going to get pregnant. So its not just you and hopefully in a few days you can get a bit of positivity back to start trying to catch the egg for the next cycle. I always feel so low when witch is due and things always seem to feel a lot worse. 

Chin up and maybe this next cycle might be the one xxx

p.s I am having to spend the evening with a friend who is 7 months pregnant.... fanblimmtastic!!


----------



## cheerios

Dancingkaty1 said:


> hi there!!
> 
> Please dont feel down, i know its sooo hard tho...i too, after my 3rd cycle of clomid (50mg) resulted in a BFN again i really thought i would never fall pregnant. We even started to look into having iui done! I too suffered with polycysts on my ovary and to top it off that was my only ovary as i had my left 1 removed when i was 2 days old!!
> 
> But.................i conceived on my 4th cycle of clomid ( 50mg) ....and now have 5 week old twins... boy & girl!!
> 
> Never give up hope xxx

Thanks a lot DancingKaty!
May I ask, how did you decide to continue on Clomid at 50mg without increasing your dosage to 100mg after 3 failed attempts? 

Were you ovulating on your first 3 cycles of Clomid? Your story really gives me hope!!! THANKS so much!


----------



## cheerios

hopes fading said:


> Hi Cheerios.
> 
> I understand why you feel like you do but having had 2 BFP's (1 mmc and now only 4.5 weeks pregnant...) I know that it can happen when you feel absolutely no different than usual. I am not trying to get your hopes up at all, just think that unless af shows soon you should probably get your blood tested 'just incase'.
> 
> I know of a few ladies from B&B who conceived on their 4th & 5th clomid cycles and more. Also, I have a cousin who conceived on her 4th cycle and she has PCOS.
> 
> I hope it happens for you very soon.
> 
> Hopes. X

Hi hopesfading
Thanks so much for your lovely encouragement!!!! May I ask what dosage of Clomid did you take to conceive??? And those ladies you knew who conceived on their 4th or 5th cycle, did they increase their clomid dosage?


----------



## cheerios

mamawannabe said:


> Hi Cheerios, I dont know if you remember me - we were very close in cycles on the clomid thread you started. Well I am feeling exactly like you. I know the witch is about to get me as I can feel it and I just feel like I am never going to get pregnant. So its not just you and hopefully in a few days you can get a bit of positivity back to start trying to catch the egg for the next cycle. I always feel so low when witch is due and things always seem to feel a lot worse.
> 
> Chin up and maybe this next cycle might be the one xxx
> 
> p.s I am having to spend the evening with a friend who is 7 months pregnant.... fanblimmtastic!!

Hey mamawannabe!
I remember you!!! HOw are you? We're still cycle mates! I still feel that my AF is coming soon....although I don't know why, this cycle I kept having pulling sensations in my uterus area.... similar to AF cramps but much lighter. I think its cos I'm on progesterone pills, but today I purposely missed my 2nd pill in the afternoon and I'm pretty sure the cramp-like sensation felt stronger even....oh geez....no idea!!!!


----------



## cheerios

hopefulchick said:


> I have been exactly where you are and I totally understand what you mean by getting that dreaded phone call and I have to agree that I would want to get AF instead of that call.
> 
> I remember the first time I got that call. It was clinical and without emotion and the nurse just said:
> 
> "Doctor says you are NOT pregnant and to continue with the Clomid. "
> 
> I was devastated and cried for an entire hour. Somehow someone else telling you that it is a bfn stings a bit more than finding out on your own.
> 
> I had three cycles at 50 mg. Didn't O on the 3rd, so was upped to 100 mg after that.
> 
> Since we both have no clue what it feels like to be pregnant and AF has not gotten you yet, do you mind if I still hold out a little hope for you this cycle? :flower:

Hey hopefulchick!
I find you soo funny and have already decided to stalk your journal!!! First journal I'm ever gonna have email subscriptions on!!!! :) Feel free to pop by mine too!!!! Though mine is much longer than yours. 

I will buy a proper POAS test tomorrow from the pharmacy and if its still BFN, I'm gonna stop all progesterone pills and wait for AF to come.


----------



## MariaF

Hi honey, well, I'm CD1 of a failed 3d round. I ovulated 2 out of 3 cycles. Hubby's SA is normal.

I went to see my gunaecologist last night and he said to carry on with 50mg of Clomid for the next 3-4 months. After that he'll be considering ovarian drilling.

He also said he believes that even if PCOS ladies ovulate on Clomid the egg may be of poor quality or never reach the fallopian tubes...I don't know what to believe anymore! I think I'm going to pay for another private consultation with another Dr.

So it's back to Clomid tomorrow for me. I won't be charting this cycle. Also, we have too many plans for december so I hope it'll help take my mind off things.

But yesterday I cried most of the day. I hated the whole world and most of all all of my pregnant friends or those with babies :( I know its a horrible thing to say but I cudnt help it.

Are you going to see you Dr again soon? May be he suggests something different? If you ovulate on 50mg I wudnt increase the dose though. Last cycle I increased my dose by accident and nearly ended up in A&E with hyperstimulatuon!!


----------



## hopefulchick

cheerios said:


> hopefulchick said:
> 
> 
> I have been exactly where you are and I totally understand what you mean by getting that dreaded phone call and I have to agree that I would want to get AF instead of that call.
> 
> I remember the first time I got that call. It was clinical and without emotion and the nurse just said:
> 
> "Doctor says you are NOT pregnant and to continue with the Clomid. "
> 
> I was devastated and cried for an entire hour. Somehow someone else telling you that it is a bfn stings a bit more than finding out on your own.
> 
> I had three cycles at 50 mg. Didn't O on the 3rd, so was upped to 100 mg after that.
> 
> Since we both have no clue what it feels like to be pregnant and AF has not gotten you yet, do you mind if I still hold out a little hope for you this cycle? :flower:
> 
> Hey hopefulchick!
> I find you soo funny and have already decided to stalk your journal!!! First journal I'm ever gonna have email subscriptions on!!!! :) Feel free to pop by mine too!!!! Though mine is much longer than yours.
> 
> I will buy a proper POAS test tomorrow from the pharmacy and if its still BFN, I'm gonna stop all progesterone pills and wait for AF to come.Click to expand...

Thanks hun and I will also love to have a peek at your journal! Fingers and toes crossed that you get some good news! Did you decide to go ahead with your blood work?


----------

